# [SOLVED] HP Pavillion Dv6000 won't start, lights only.



## Jack Von Run (Oct 6, 2011)

My friend has a Dv6000 which is about 4 years old or something. Only been sent to repair once. But now, his PC won't start up, so I'm posting this for him. When he press the Start up button, the lights turn on for about a sec, then shutdown. The battery is charging so I guess the charger works. We've tried to reset with the following directions:
1. remove battery and unplug from AC
2. press power ON button for 30 secs.
3. release power ON button
4. attach battery and plug in AC
5. power ON as normal 
that we found on this forum, but it didn't help. He also tried to startup without battery, but still no effect. The screen stays black and the pc makes no sound. I've tried to find a solution on this forum, but did not find anything with the same symptoms. If it helps, he is using vista.
Is there a way to solve this without having to open up the laptop and check all parts individually?


----------



## Jack Von Run (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavillion Dv6000 won't start, lights only.*

I've seen through even more pages now, seen a few with almost the same problem, but most of them have had a few things incommon with this one. It would be very inconvenient to send it to HP as that would take weeks and as he is not home, he cannot send it yet aswell.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavillion Dv6000 won't start, lights only.*

Hi Jack Von Run, welcome to TSF

Have a go though this sticky http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## Jack Von Run (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavillion Dv6000 won't start, lights only.*

We've tried all the first steps already, so seems like we either have to call HP or open the laptop if there is nothing else you can recommend to try.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavillion Dv6000 won't start, lights only.*

if you do not feel like you can do the ther steps then it might be best to have some else do it. If it is under warranty then i would not open it up.


----------



## Jack Von Run (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavillion Dv6000 won't start, lights only.*

We tried to remove the battery and let it stay that way for an hour or so. Still nothing happened. But after we had checked the battery on HP's page, tried pressing a few buttons and discovered that 2 of the QuickPlay buttons (Those that start to light when you press the power button) does the same as the power button, make them all light for a second. But when he was about to put the battery back in place and connect the AC, he chose not to connect the AC and the PC booted up! But here's the other problem: As we pressed the line that said something like start up with a check of the computer, it shut down. And we tried again, it started once again, but as we tried to connect the AC, it turned of immediatly. Now, we're once again were we started, with the blinking buttons.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavillion Dv6000 won't start, lights only.*

Could you provide us with the full model number for your dv6000?

Locate the Notebook Product Number or Model Number - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavillion Dv6000 won't start, lights only.*

This might be a possibility HP DV6 Three Blinking Lights - Won't Start - HP Support Forum


----------



## Jack Von Run (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavillion Dv6000 won't start, lights only.*

The full model number is HP Pavillion Dv6560eo.


----------



## Jack Von Run (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavillion Dv6000 won't start, lights only.*

Sorry to say, the HP DV6 Three Blinking Lights - Won't Start - HP Support Forum seems a bit different. The PC did get often warm, but the first time the blinking appeared was this morning and he had properly turned it off last night.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavillion Dv6000 won't start, lights only.*

Before the no boot issue occurred, did you experience any video related issues?

Artifacts, flickering colors, lines appearing on the screen?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavillion Dv6000 won't start, lights only.*

This is for information only. The nVidia Class Action Lawsuit is long over. 

http://www.nvidiasettlement.com/pdfs/NVF_NOT.pdf

It seems as though your model was one of the affected ones. This leads me to believe the no post situation you are experiencing is due to the GPU/MCP.

You will have to follow the more advanced portion of the Black Screen Troubleshooting thread to rule out all other possiblilities.

Please disregard the struck section. I misread your model number as a dv64 instead of 65. It was not an affected model in the lawsuit, but I have (personally) seen the same things happen to other models that were not included. I wouldn't completely discount a GPU issue yet.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Jack Von Run (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavillion Dv6000 won't start, lights only.*

He has not experienced any video related issues so it seems that he will have to open it or send it to repair. But why did it suddenly start yesterday?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavillion Dv6000 won't start, lights only.*

Another piece of info HP Notebook PC Battery Pack Replacement Program Announced May 26, 2011 - c01722254 - HP Business Support Center


----------



## Jack Von Run (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavillion Dv6000 won't start, lights only.*

We never found it. We just let it die and bought a new one, as that turned out to be cheaper and easier. Thanks a lot for the help and support!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavillion Dv6000 won't start, lights only.*

Sometimes it is the best thing to do glad you have a working machine now


----------

